

Popularity of MySQL and Oracle is decreasing sharply - dksidana
http://www.google.com/trends/explore?q=mysql+#q=mysql%2C%20oracle&cmpt=q

======
jzzocc
It's not just MySQL and Oracle, you'll see similar curves for "Database" and
"SQL".

------
e3pi
Anyone can guess/know why?

~~~
eip
Probably because Oracle started advertising in movies.

Nothing makes me a hate a company more then when they ruin a perfectly good
movie.

Or maybe it's because you would have to be high on cocaine to think Oracles
prices for anything are reasonable or worth it.

